# Footwarmer



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want on of these for my IVF, has anyone got one?

I have seen electric ones online... I don't know what to do or get.

xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

call me dim chick but why a footwarmer for IVF ? 

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Your not dim   Well...   

Thought it would be a good one as the majority of body heat escapes through your feet!! I read it somewhere and thought I would give it a whirl  

xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh see i was always told the other way, you keep your feet warm as thats where you soak heat up + you lose it through your head, i used to do a lot of outdoor stuff when yournger, you know the lakes climbing in november + climbing waterfalls   + this was always what we done, feet warm to get heat + hat on to keep heat

a good pair of fluffy socks + pips will do the same   + dont forget you dont want to be too warm  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've already got the fluffy socks  

Maybe it is that way round   All I know is the hunt is on for the footwarmer so I can keep me feeties toastie!!

xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if i see one will give you a shout  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks babe xxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Salia,

It's your tummy and your back that you need to keep warm.

Goodluck with your appointment.

Sharon x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Shhhhh.... I still want a foot warmer   Lots of heat escapes there  

I was thinking a hot water bottle when at work during stimms!? Anyone got any ideas?

xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yep hot water bottle is good hunny   dont forget you have to stop at EC  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Those old folks catalogues in the sunday mags have them I think   cos I have always fancied one of those zip yourself in blanket things now that I am getting old   and errr I live in a cold house


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

oops sorry I didn't know


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think Ive seen them in one of those little leaflets, Now im getting old and crotchety I actually look through them and think "ohh how handy, I need an insulated doodah" or "wow a long grippy thing that reaches high places".. might be able to get one in a kleeneze/betterware book they sometimes do stuff like that.

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh I have one of those outside (I never look at them) will have a look and see for you   Carrie glad its not just me  

Cat x


----------

